# Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?



## makrelen-manu (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

einen außergewöhnlichen Fang habe ich heute angelandet. :m

Köder war ein Futterkorb den dieses Vieh beim einholen attakierte, komplett zerbiss und verschluckte. dabei schien sich das Blei  im Mund zu verkeilen und der Haken verhedderte sich im Bein, sodass ich sie dann Keschern konnte.
Diese Monsterschildkröte hatte einen Schwanz wie ein Krokodil. Man beachte auch die enormen Krallen.
Das Gewicht der Schildkröte war ca. 8-10 kg. Zum Größenvergleich....bei dem Kescher handelt es sich um einen großen Karpfenmatchkescher. Die Schuhe auf dem letzten Bild sind Schuhgröße 48. 

Kann mir jemand sagen um was für eine Schildkröte es sich hier handelt. Die Schildkröte sah aus der Nähe mehr aus wie ein Krokodil und verhielt sich auch so. Das Vieh war wirklich gemeingefährlich, hatte ein riesen Maul und zerbiss alles was in ihre Nähe kam.

VG
Manuel


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Glückwunsch..

Da hast Du ne Schnappschildkröte gefangen..:q
Sind noch alle Finger dran ???


----------



## bacalo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Schnappschildkröte!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnappschildkröte

Pass auf die Finger auf und melde den Fang der nächstgelegenen Polizeidienststelle.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Petri!
Ein echtes Prachtexemplar...ich hab vor ein paar Jahren am Rhein mal eine Gelbwangen - Schmuckschildkröte beim Feedern auf Madenbündel gefangen...aber die war ja ein Baby verglichen mit dem Monstrumvon dir!


----------



## michael40 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Dac hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt,das deine Finger noch dran sind.Die sind gemeingefährlich.


----------



## makrelen-manu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Sind noch alle Finger dran ???



Zum Glück, aber der Futterkorb und ein paar Stöcker mussten dran glauben. Das Keschergestänge konnte ich ihr gerade noch entreißen.


----------



## duck_68 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

wei schmecken denn die????


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ein echtes Prachtexemplar...ich hab vor ein paar Jahren am Rhein mal eine Gelbwangen - Schmuckschildkröte beim Feedern auf Madenbündel gefangen...aber die war ja ein Baby verglichen mit dem Monstrumvon dir!



Und dabei ist die hier ja auch noch ein Baby..:q

Hab nal nen Bericht über die im Fernsehen gesehen..
Sind ganz schön üble Viecher..


----------



## Brummel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Hallo Manu#h,

das is 'ne Schnappschildkröte die wohl ihrem Namen alle Ehre gemacht hat|supergri.

Petri Heil zu dem Fang :vik:

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

wahnsin es ist eine Schnappschildkröte ,,hab mal gehört das die einen besenstiel ohne problemme zerbeissen können ,würde den vorfall auf jeden fall melden


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Bloß nicht wieder zurücksetzen,sondern im Zoo oder wie schon oben beschrieben bei der Polizei,oder sogar im Tierheim abgeben,oder noch besser,behalte sie doch selber,lach,haste keine nervende Schwiegermutter,die du gerne verfüttern würdest.

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Auf jeden Fall eine Schnappi... 

Wo ist Sie jetzt ? 

Du hast Sie nicht wirklich wieder ins Wasser zurück gesetzt oder? 

Gruß 
Jerkerhh


----------



## LocalPower (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Öööhm nich behalten...es gilt in Deutschland ein Zucht- und Halteverbot für die Viecher.
Sollen aber leckeres FLeisch haben ^^


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht wieder zurücksetzen,sondern im Zoo oder wie schon oben beschrieben bei der Polizei,oder sogar im Tierheim abgeben,oder noch besser,behalte sie doch selber,lach,haste keine nervende Schwiegermutter,die du gerne verfüttern würdest.
> 
> Gruß
> Sascha




:q:q:q:q


----------



## makrelen-manu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> haste keine nervende Schwiegermutter,die du gerne verfüttern würdest.



mhhm da benötige ich dann doch eher ein Krokodil.


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Öööhm nich behalten...es gilt in Deutschland ein Zucht- und Halteverbot für die Viecher.
> Sollen aber leckeres FLeisch haben ^^



Genau darum gings in dem Beitrag den ich gesehen hab..:q
War irgendwo in Amerika..
Und da findet man wohl fast keine mehr weil die angeblich echt gut schmecken sollen..

Naja wers mag..

Hoffe auch das Du die nicht wieder zurück gesetzt hast..


----------



## Brummel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Was habt ihr gegen Schwiegermütter;+|supergri

Ich komme mit meiner besser klar als mit meiner Frau :g

eigentlich wollens die Schnappschildkröten doch ziemlich warm haben, frag mich warum die sich hier immer wohler fühlen.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



makrelen-manu schrieb:


> mhhm da benötige ich dann doch eher ein Krokodil.


 

Ach,aber so stückchenweise,da geht das schon,aber diese sauerrei beim zerteilen immer,lach.
:q

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Geiles Teil aber die Viecher haben bei uns nix verloren. 

Hast sie in Topf gehauen oder ist sie dir entwischt?


----------



## firemirl (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*


Worauf bezieht sich das Halteverbot ???? #c

Auf Schnappis oder Schwiegermütter ???  |supergri


Was ist die Strafe die auf Bigamie steht ???

Zwei Schwiegermütter !!!!!!!!!!!!|muahah:

Trotzdem.........Respekt!!! Das Ding gelandet zu haben.
Den einen Korb mehr oder weniger ist ja nicht schlimm. Hauptsache die Rute hat`s überlebt.
Du hast gar nichts geantwortet auf die Frage ob Du den Fang gemeldet hast. Hast Du??????????????


----------



## makrelen-manu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Hoffe auch das Du die nicht wieder zurück gesetzt hast..



UPPS |uhoh: sie hat um sich gebissen und ist dann weggekrabbelt


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Dann meld das bitte trotzdem der Polizei..
Grad wenn das an nem Badesee war...

Will gar nicht dran denken was passiert wenn kleine Kinder im seichtem Wasser spielen und das Viech zu schnappt..:r

Und das willst Du ja wohl auch nicht verantworten,oder ??


----------



## LocalPower (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

mal ernsthaft jetzt *g* ...was macht man, wenn man solch einem Urviech "habhaft" wird? 

Nur melden? Einkesseln und warten bis jemand kommt der das Teil abtransportiert? Selber mitnehmen und auf Nachbars Lumpi hetzen wenn er wieder vor den Gartenzaun scheißt? 
Oder darf/soll/muss man die selber meucheln?


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Wirklich kapital! :q


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Am welchen See war das ?


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft jetzt *g* ...was macht man, wenn man solch einem Urviech "habhaft" wird?
> 
> Nur melden? Einkesseln und warten bis jemand kommt der das Teil abtransportiert? Selber mitnehmen und auf Nachbars Lumpi hetzen wenn er wieder vor den Gartenzaun scheißt?
> Oder darf/soll/muss man die selber meucheln?



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:Zu Geil....:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

HEFTO,ne Schnappschildkröte!!!
PETRI!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Hm also nach meinem jetzigen Wissensstand würd ich das Ding wohl Lynchen...ist ja wirklich eher eine Bedrohung als irgendwas anderes.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Genau,und dann kommts auf den Grill,wir kommen auch Alle,sol ja gut schmecken,haha.

Sascha


----------



## fish4fun (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft jetzt *g* ...was macht man, wenn man solch einem Urviech "habhaft" wird?
> 
> Nur melden? Einkesseln und warten bis jemand kommt der das Teil abtransportiert? Selber mitnehmen und auf Nachbars Lumpi hetzen wenn er wieder vor den Gartenzaun scheißt?
> Oder darf/soll/muss man die selber meucheln?



So ein Vieh würde ich versuchen auf den Panzer zu drehen und dann warten bis die Cop´s sich dessen annehmen.|kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## LocalPower (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



fish4fun schrieb:


> So ein Vieh würde ich versuchen auf den Panzer zu drehen und dann warten bis die Cop´s sich dessen annehmen.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß



Mit ihren 9mm?! :q


----------



## Zapper75 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Auf alle die Video Cam einschalten wenn die Polizei eintrifft und versucht das Monster zu verhaften  Ist die harmlos? Ja klar ist die harmlos, ist doch nur ne Schildkröte 

Gruß Zapper


----------



## duck_68 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



Zapper75 schrieb:


> Auf alle die Video Cam einschalten wenn die Polizei eintrifft und versucht das Monster zu verhaften  Ist die harmlos? Ja klar ist die harmlos, ist doch nur ne Schildkröte
> 
> Gruß Zapper




.... schnipp schnapp ist der Finger ab


----------



## firemirl (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Mit ihren 9mm?! :q



Die reicht in diesem Fall auf alle Fälle !!! Glaub mir, kenn mich da gut aus. Damit würden die das Vieh zur Strecke bringen wenn sie`s dürften. Dürfen Sie aber nicht.
Ist in dem Fall was für`s zuständige Ordnungsamt und die werden das Vieh dann wohl von der Feuerwehr o.ä. einfangen lassen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Ne, jetzt mal ernsthaft: Wo und wie könnte man so ein Urviech hältern bzw. transportieren? Ich hab mich mal in der Schule mit den Schnappschildkröten auseinandersetzen müssen und weiss deswegen, wie gefährlich die Panzerträger sind.

Da hätte ich sogar Angst um meinen Lipgrip, bei dem scharfen Kiefer und vor allem dem Beissdruck, der entwickelt wird! Auf jeden Fall war es richtig, die Finger außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs zu lassen. "Keine Experimente", um es mit Konrad zu sagen, sind wohl in einem solchen Fall auch angebracht. 

Eine zuständige Behörde würde ich auch informieren. Noch besser ist es, wenn man die Schildkröte gefahrlos einsacken kann und somit aus dem Verkehr zieht. Doch wie kann sowas bewerkstelligt werden? 

Ich hab mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit Bibern und Bisamratten, die jedoch alle wieder released wurden, weil sie zur heimischen Fauna gehören. Doch ne Schildkröte ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## LocalPower (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwtzc0NcDbc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4t26iS8c8Y&feature=related

Boaaah und ich dachte immer Schildies sind lahme Krücken...

Was ist wenn man die kopfüber in nen Eimer steckt? Würd das gehen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Genau,und dann kommts auf den Grill,wir kommen auch Alle,sol ja gut schmecken,haha.
> 
> Sascha


 




Ohne Bolzenschneider kommste aber an die Filets nicht ran.
Dosenöffner ist wohl zu unterdimensioniert.
Wer im Hochhaus wohnt,kann sie ja auch aus dem Fenster 
werfen.Dürfte dann auch den Panzer knacken.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## caddel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



Brummel schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Schwiegermütter;+|supergri
> 
> Ich komme mit meiner besser klar als mit meiner Frau :g
> 
> ...




Oha, wenn das der Honey liest..............
Aber der ist ja zum Glück in Norwegen und hat keine Zeit.

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIeL0g8GpXM&feature=related

Soviel zum Thema das das was Du gefangen hast noch ein Baby ist....:m

Krasse Viecher...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft jetzt *g* ...was macht man, wenn man solch einem Urviech "habhaft" wird?
> 
> Nur melden? Einkesseln und warten bis jemand kommt der das Teil abtransportiert? Selber mitnehmen und auf Nachbars Lumpi hetzen wenn er wieder vor den Gartenzaun scheißt?
> Oder darf/soll/muss man die selber meucheln?


Was man macht wenn man solch einem Vieh habhaft wird?

Suppe macht man.


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...sutton_keith&page=g_col_Sutton_turtle-recipes

Das könnte man damit machen...|rolleyes

Allerdings würd ich die lieber in den Zoo bringen..falls die die haben wollen..:g


----------



## angler0507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Hier lässts sich zwar trefflich scherzen. Aber das Thema sollte nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden. Ich hoffe einfach mal, der Threadersteller handelt verantwortungsvoll und informiert die Behörden (noch). Am besten zeigt er ihnen auch gleich die Bilder, die er gemacht hat.
Ich kenne das Gewässer nicht, aber eine Schnappschildkröte gehört dort definitv nicht rein. Und es muss ja auch nicht sein, dass erst ein Kind verletzt wird, oder?


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Die Klimaerwärmung machts möglich.

Dauert nicht lange dann meldet hier einer nen Kroko oder Weißer Hai in Ostsee|supergri


Aber im ernst,ruf das zuständige Amt an und melde diesen fang wo du sie gefangen hast usw.

lg


----------



## Wilddieb (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Hier lässts sich zwar trefflich scherzen. Aber das Thema sollte nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden. Ich hoffe einfach mal, der Threadersteller handelt verantwortungsvoll und informiert die Behörden (noch). Am besten zeigt er ihnen auch gleich die Bilder, die er gemacht hat.
> Ich kenne das Gewässer nicht, aber eine Schnappschildkröte gehört dort definitv nicht rein. Und es muss ja auch nicht sein, dass erst ein Kind verletzt wird, oder?



Schliesse mich da voll an es ist wichtig das es gemeldet wird ein bekannter hat seine Hand durch so ein viech verloren.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

dickes petri !!! wollte ich aucj schon immer eml fangen nein scherz  ich würde das mal schnell den gewässerwarten eures vereins melden


----------



## Micha:R (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Ich würd die auch  versuchen  ab zu kloppen.Anfassen son Vieh kommt für mich  nicht in Frage.  Und wie schon bereits jemand erwähnte , son  Vieh hatt  in  diesen Gewässer nix verloren . greetz...........


----------



## brandungsteufel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Hi,

so was passiert leider immer öfter, dass sogenannte Reptilienfreunde mit ihren Reptilien nicht mehr klarkommen und sie dann aussetzen.

Der Besitzer dachte sich sicher das sie dort nicht verhungern wird.
Bei uns am Teich wurden öfter Rotwangschildkröten ausgesetzt. Die sind ja so niedlich wenn sie klein sind, aber sie werden auch gross.

Respekt, ist aber auch wirklich ein schönes Tier!!!

Grüsse


----------



## makrelen-manu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwtzc0NcDbc



Genauso hat sich meine in etwa auch verhalten. Nur dass sie noch um einiges Größer war 

Sicherlich wäre es besser gewesen, sie mitzunehmen und abzugeben. Ich dachte allerdings erst, dass es sich evt. um eine einheimische (Sumpfschild, etc.)kröte handelt. 
Dann versuchte ich schonend den Haken aus dem Fuß zu entfernen.|rolleyes

Als Sie dann ihre Krallen zeigte und anfing nach meinen Angelgeräten und mir zu schnappen habe ich gemacht, dass ich wegkomm.

Es ist doch gar nicht möglich solch ein Vieh als Laie zu händeln geschweige denn, es so einfach einzutüten wie hier manche propagieren. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Ambitionen in die Fußstapfen Steve Irvin`s zu treten.

@Angler0507
Ich werde morgen mit den Bildern mal bei der Polizei vorsprechen. Sollen die sich ruhig die Finger abknipsen lassen.


----------



## angler0507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



makrelen-manu schrieb:


> @Angler0507
> Ich werde morgen mit den Bildern mal bei der Polizei vorsprechen.


 
Super!


----------



## chris1867 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

verate mal wo du das vieh gefangen hast ? das da nicht noch jemand zu schaden kommt !!!!


----------



## Tobi94 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Genau, nicht das die Eier gelegt hat....


----------



## auborne (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Petri zu dem brocken.

Ich will so ein Tier nicht an der Angel haben|uhoh:


----------



## smsdog (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



makrelen-manu schrieb:


> Genauso hat sich meine in etwa auch verhalten. Nur dass sie noch um einiges Größer war
> 
> Sicherlich wäre es besser gewesen, sie mitzunehmen und abzugeben. Ich dachte allerdings erst, dass es sich evt. um eine einheimische (Sumpfschild, etc.)kröte handelt.
> Dann versuchte ich schonend den Haken aus dem Fuß zu entfernen.|rolleyes
> ...


 

Also ich gratuliere Dir auch mal zum ausgefallenen Fang.

Es handelt sich 100%tig um eine Schnappschildkröte - Mata mata .. 

Nach den Bildern handelt es sich aber noch um ein kleines Exemplar. Du hast glück gehabt, das sie nicht Deine Finger oder andere Gleidmaßen erwischt hat.

Wenn diese Tiere zupacken, lassen sie nicht mehr los und können die auch Knochen zerbeissen. Die Kiefer sind scharfe Hornplatten und Rasiermesserscharf.

Sollte also niemand unterschaetzen.

In Deutschland gilt wie schon erwähnt in einem Vorherigem Posting, ein Haltungs und Zuchtverbot. Lediglich zu Wissenschaftlichen zwecken und in Zoologischeneinrichtungen dürfen diese Tiere gehalten und Vermehrt werden. 


Meine Empfehlung, informiere die Polizei ueber Deinen fang und die Zuständigen Vetrenäre in Deinem Kreis. Zeige ihnen gegebenenfalls den Fangort, damit die sich der Sache annehmen, bevor wirklich jemand zu schaden kommt.

Zum Handling... Nie von vorne greifen oder nähern, die Tiere haben einen extrem langen hals! Den sie ohne weiteres bis zur Panzermitte nach hinten legen können.

Da sie von Natur aus sehr angriffslustig sind, sollte man in jedem Fall Vorsicht walten lassen.

Habe einige Jahre im Zoofachbereich auffen Buckel und erst einmal eine Babyvariante dieser Art gesehen in voller Pracht. Die hat mir mal ein Kunde im Eimer angeschleppt, weil er sie am Strassenrand aufgelesen hatte.

Selbst die kleinen sind net ohne^^

Den Kunden habe ich damals direkt zum nächsten Zoo geschickt wo er sie dann abgegeben hat.

Gruss

Bjoern


----------



## fisherb00n (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Hässliches Tier#d...
Aber Petri, dass du das ausgedrillt hast...Hammer und Säge und ab auf den Grill damit :q


----------



## Jacky Fan (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

und ich mach mir Sorgen, dass ich nicht weiss was ich tun soll, wenn ich mal eine von unseren zahlreichen Bisamratten hake.


----------



## DerAngler93 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

ICh wusste garnicht, dass Angeln so gefährlich ist *g* Bald muss man sich ja schon erkunden, wer gefährliche Reptilien in der Gegend hält und mal bei denen nachschauen ob sie noch im Terrarrium sind


----------



## derNershofer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

ich habe schon mal was über die gehört die kommen aus texas
dei beißen alles durch da ist ein angeleimer nix
sag uns dann mal was die poli gesagt hat ob die nen scharfschützen oder so aufstelln
derNershofer


----------



## Manuel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Nicht ungefährlich so eine Schnappschildkröte.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Es werden leider viel zu viele Reptilien in der Natur ausgesetzt...........im Zoofachgeschäft sind diese noch klein und niedlich (z.B. Rotwangenschildkröte).
Aber wehe sie wachsen,dann hat man keine Verwendung mehr dafür und möchte das Tier nicht mehr haben und setzt es aus.#d#d#d
In manchen Parkanlagen gibt es schon Massen davon.......da sollte mal wirklich durchgegriffen werden und der Verkauf besser kontrolliert oder verboten werden.|gr:|gr:


----------



## Hanns Peter (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*



Manuel schrieb:


> Nicht ungefährlich so eine Schnappschildkröte.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Es werden leider viel zu viele Reptilien in der Natur ausgesetzt...........im Zoofachgeschäft sind diese noch klein und niedlich (z.B. Rotwangenschildkröte).
> Aber wehe sie wachsen,dann hat man keine Verwendung mehr dafür und möchte das Tier nicht mehr haben und setzt es aus.#d#d#d
> In manchen Parkanlagen gibt es schon Massen davon.......da sollte mal wirklich durchgegriffen werden und der Verkauf besser kontrolliert oder verboten werden.|gr:|gr:




Nicht nur in Parkanlagen. Auch in unserem Gewässer werden laufend Schildkröten ausgesetzt. Zum Glück keine Schnappis sondern "nur" Gelbwangen und ähnliche Vertreter dieser Zunft. Hab selber schon zwei Mal das "Vergnügen gehabt eine solche an Haken zu haben, erst gestern wieder eine. Die hat sich dann aber kurz vorm landen befreien können. Was macht man denn mit solchen Exemplaren, wenn man sie dann gelandet hat?


----------



## duck_68 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Bring sie ins Tierheim....


----------



## Path (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

das tierheim weigert sich oft wie bei mia die viecher zu nehnem ein kumpel hat seinen riesigen teich mit sonneninsel zum schildkrötenparadies mit mitlerweile 17 geangelten tieren umgebaut da haben alle was davon aber langsam hat er genug^^ 
paddy


----------



## lennart (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

http://www.sau-dumm.de/view/video/453/schildkroete_faengt_taube

Erstaunlich^^


----------



## Nils1981 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

|bigeyes

Das is' wirklich ma krass... auf der anderen Seite muss dat Vieh ja auch ma was zu beissen haben :m


----------



## Tobi94 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

#6#6#6
Das Video ist echt klassen#6


----------



## auborne (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

#tOo  wie schnell das geht #t


----------



## andyblub (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Oh Mann, was für verantwortungslose Vollidioten das sein müssen, die solche Tiere in hiesige Gewässer aussetzen! 
Neben der Polizei/Feuerwehr würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch noch das Lokalblatt informieren, falls es sich um einen beliebten Badesee handelt. Dieses kann die Bevölkerung davon abbringen dort zu schwimmen - oder zumindest auf die Gefahr hinweisen.


----------



## ZanderWunder (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Ja besser ist nicht dass da nochmehr von SCHNI-SCHNA-SCHNAPPI  rumschwimmen.....|wavey:


----------



## Daniel1222 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Netter Fang, auch nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Die meisten kennen ja nur die harmlosen "niedlichen" Schildkröten, gibt aber auch ein paar die fies sein können 

Gib mal bei wiki "Geierschildkröte" ein. Das Ding wird nicht nur groß, sondern sieht auch schon ziemlich böse aus. So würde wohl Hollywood eine böse Schildkröte machen


----------



## Baschtii (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auweia was habe ich denn da gefangen?*

Hallo,
Es ist zwar wirklich sehr gefährlich mit so einem Vieh in einem Badesee, aber nicht nur Schildkröten könnten Menschen angreifen, es ist schon so oft passiert, dass hechte einen Fuß mit einem Fisch verwechselt haben, oder dass Waller kleine Hunde schnappen |bigeyes


----------

